# Got my first 6 week scan 28 Feb - nervous!



## glaciergirl

Hi everyone

Just wanted to say first how sorry I am for any pervious losses you have had and congratulations for being in the PAL section :happydance:

My midwife phoned me this morning and I have been booked in for my first early scan next monday when I will be 6 +2 weeks. :thumbup: I never had a scan this early so not sure what they will see, any advice? I am going on my own as OH is flying back from Chile that day. Hope I'm going to be alright! Midwife was amazing - supportive, friendly and fudged my notes so they did the scan early :haha: She is also going to come and see me at my booking in visit on 25th March. 

Today is probably the first time I have felt positive ever since the day I found out about my mmc (November 9th). My counselling has also been amazing and is helping me to understand my reactions to the mmc. Also my sister has been FAB :kiss: she has no idea I am pregnant again but has been amazingly understanding and phones me up and gives me support and encouragement and belief in myself (she is 4 months pregnant). Its just what I needed after a stressful weekend. 

Anyway any help on the 6 week scan would be great (I know its going to be endo-vaginal) but not sure what they are looking for...:flower:


----------



## SuperKat

Hang in there woman!!! Yea, when I had early scans in the past they were done vaginally. I never had one at 6 weeks though.


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Hi, 
sorry to hear of your loss. 
regarding the early scan they will be looking for sac, fetal pole and heartbeat. BUT at this early stage of pregnancy every bean develops at their own pace so please dont worry to much if there is no heartbeat yet. Lots of ladies have scans at 6wks and see hb and lots don't but still go on to catch up. I hope I havent freaked you out I just dont want you to worry to much as there generally isn't loads to see early on. Good luck and H&H9 months


----------



## glaciergirl

No haven't freaked me out. Just helping me to accept that things could go so many ways and no hb etc doesn't mean the end. 
Fell much better today and less nervous. So much work to do and a kitchen being fitted - so all keeping me busy xx


----------



## Niamh22

I have had a 6 weeks scan before and they tried external first that worked for me, she looked like a little bean at that stage and the could see the heartbeat it was this little flashing blue thing in the middle of the bean. I remember you from TTCALi hope you have a happy healthy 9 months x


----------



## glaciergirl

Niamh22 said:


> I have had a 6 weeks scan before and they tried external first that worked for me, she looked like a little bean at that stage and the could see the heartbeat it was this little flashing blue thing in the middle of the bean. I remember you from TTCALi hope you have a happy healthy 9 months x

Thanks Niamh - good to see you over here too!! Hope you get confirmation on your little bean soon -congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Niamh22

thank you think i will call doctors next week did a digi this morning and that said 2-3 weeks which is right from obvulation got loads of tests think i will be doing them every 2 days just to see. then will get bloods done at docs and ask for them to be done again 48hrs later.
Good luck for the scan x


----------



## mami2karina

Congrats hun! And you too Niamh. We had a scan at 5+6 and saw fetal pole with a heartbeat. Good luck GG! I am praying everything is just perfect for you this time!!!!


----------



## Rebaby

Glad you're feeling more positive :hugs: I too have a scan on Monday at 6+3 so will be desperately hoping that things are looking good for the both of us on Monday :thumbup:

I had my first scan at 6+2 with our last pregnancy which was really our first indicator that something wasn't quite right because i was put back to 5 weeks as they could only see the two sacs (no yolk sac, fetal pole, or anything really else) and our 3 subsequent scans didn't look good either, with the sacs growing only very minimally, and we were never able to see any fetal poles or HB's within either, even on my very last scan at 9 weeks (which is how we were so sure the pregnancy wasn't going to progress and why i opted for the ERPC)

That is in stark contrast to the early scan i had with our son. I was offered one because i'd had an early (5 week) miscarriage prior to having him, so i went along at 6 weeks 5 days thinking that they probably wouldn't be able to see anything at all, and i was dated ahead at 6 weeks and 6 days with our baby clearly visible and his little heartbeat flickering away! :cloud9:

So i feel i've had both sides of the "Early Reassurance Scan" experience- the one where it confirms something isn't quite right, but infuriatingly, because it is so early, then having to wait longer to know for sure, and then the other- when it confirms everything is going wonderfully and leaves you as high as a kite for the rest of the week!

Like has already been said though, it seems like 6 weeks ish can be a tricky time because some heartbeats are visible and other not yet so the absence of one doesn't necessarily mean anything. In fact, we have had to book a private scan this time as our local EPU are no longer offering them unless you've had 3 previous miscarriages. And the company we've booked it with offer scans from 6 weeks but don't routinely actually "check" for a heartbeat until 7 weeks, and they were very clear about that with me on the phone when i was booking. I mean, i'm sure if they see it, they will point it out, but if they don't then they won't look for it, as it's such a "borderline" sort of time.

Hope that helps a little anyway hun and massive amounts of good luck to you, i hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

just wanted to say good luck for your scan on monday GG, and you rebaby, wishing you the very best


----------



## glaciergirl

Thanks everyone, your posts are making me feel much better and less nervous.
I am busy at home doing things for a new kitchen thats going in so thats helped keep my mind off things. I know it could go either way and I guess I am preparing myself for anything. My OH won't be there but has emailed me before he got on his flight home from Chile - so I'll know he'll be there in spirit. 

Let you know tomorrow how it all goes xx


----------



## bluejoyx

Hope all goes well tomorrow x


----------



## Niamh22

good luck for the scan today hope all goes well x


----------



## annmariecrisp

mumatmadhouse said:


> Hi,
> sorry to hear of your loss.
> regarding the early scan they will be looking for sac, fetal pole and heartbeat. BUT at this early stage of pregnancy every bean develops at their own pace so please dont worry to much if there is no heartbeat yet. Lots of ladies have scans at 6wks and see hb and lots don't but still go on to catch up. I hope I havent freaked you out I just dont want you to worry to much as there generally isn't loads to see early on. Good luck and H&H9 months

Hi,
I live in sussex too! but am only just 5 weeks...am terrified as I mc in dec last year and had a little spotting after sex yesterday....doc said that can happen as it disrupts the cervix....so have told OH that he's not allowed near me until at least 7 weeks!! hehe! 
I have my scan booked for the 12th March at Eastbourne DGH xx nice to see someone local :) xx


----------



## annmariecrisp

glaciergirl said:


> Thanks everyone, your posts are making me feel much better and less nervous.
> I am busy at home doing things for a new kitchen thats going in so thats helped keep my mind off things. I know it could go either way and I guess I am preparing myself for anything. My OH won't be there but has emailed me before he got on his flight home from Chile - so I'll know he'll be there in spirit.
> 
> Let you know tomorrow how it all goes xx

Good luck and hugs xxxx


----------



## glaciergirl

**UPDATE 6 week Scan this morning**
:happydance:

Well I guess that says it all really! Feel like I am on top of the world.
Had the most incredibly nice sonographer who pointed out all the things they needed to see - its in the right place, has a yolk sac, fetal pole and most importantly a strong and regular heartbeat. I cried a lot when I saw the heart beating away, suddenly it's made it all very real for me. She said it was all perfectly normal and they couldn't see a reason for the pg not continuing but that it was still early stages. I was dated at 5w4d, but they said at this early stage a few days did not matter. 

Also they gave me a little picture for my OH when he gets back after his 19hr flight tomorrow. 

Thanks for all your support, it has made such a difference to me :hugs:


----------



## glaciergirl

annmariecrisp said:


> mumatmadhouse said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> sorry to hear of your loss.
> regarding the early scan they will be looking for sac, fetal pole and heartbeat. BUT at this early stage of pregnancy every bean develops at their own pace so please dont worry to much if there is no heartbeat yet. Lots of ladies have scans at 6wks and see hb and lots don't but still go on to catch up. I hope I havent freaked you out I just dont want you to worry to much as there generally isn't loads to see early on. Good luck and H&H9 months
> 
> Hi,
> I live in sussex too! but am only just 5 weeks...am terrified as I mc in dec last year and had a little spotting after sex yesterday....doc said that can happen as it disrupts the cervix....so have told OH that he's not allowed near me until at least 7 weeks!! hehe!
> I have my scan booked for the 12th March at Eastbourne DGH xx nice to see someone local :) xxClick to expand...

Good luck for your scan, I really hope you see something amazing that helps you feel at ease :hugs:

I live in Dorchester, Dorset and the EPAU here are amazingly supportive. So kind of local on the south coast at least :flower:


----------



## Rebaby

glaciergirl said:


> **UPDATE 6 week Scan this morning**
> :happydance:
> 
> Well I guess that says it all really! Feel like I am on top of the world.
> Had the most incredibly nice sonographer who pointed out all the things they needed to see - its in the right place, has a yolk sac, fetal pole and most importantly a strong and regular heartbeat. I cried a lot when I saw the heart beating away, suddenly it's made it all very real for me. She said it was all perfectly normal and they couldn't see a reason for the pg not continuing but that it was still early stages. I was dated at 5w4d, but they said at this early stage a few days did not matter.
> 
> Also they gave me a little picture for my OH when he gets back after his 19hr flight tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all your support, it has made such a difference to me :hugs:

Wonderful news! :happydance: Congratulations, i am so pleased for you.

Mine isn't until 2pm and i already feel sick with nerves :sick:


----------



## glaciergirl

Rebaby said:


> glaciergirl said:
> 
> 
> **UPDATE 6 week Scan this morning**
> :happydance:
> 
> Well I guess that says it all really! Feel like I am on top of the world.
> Had the most incredibly nice sonographer who pointed out all the things they needed to see - its in the right place, has a yolk sac, fetal pole and most importantly a strong and regular heartbeat. I cried a lot when I saw the heart beating away, suddenly it's made it all very real for me. She said it was all perfectly normal and they couldn't see a reason for the pg not continuing but that it was still early stages. I was dated at 5w4d, but they said at this early stage a few days did not matter.
> 
> Also they gave me a little picture for my OH when he gets back after his 19hr flight tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all your support, it has made such a difference to me :hugs:
> 
> Wonderful news! :happydance: Congratulations, i am so pleased for you.
> 
> Mine isn't until 2pm and i already feel sick with nerves :sick:Click to expand...

Hope all goes well! I will have everything crossed for you. I was also incredibly anxious and nervous - I just meditated and remained calm when I was in the waiting room waiting to go in - then nerves kicked in during the scan. Keep yourself busy until 2pm and stay positive :hugs:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

glaciergirl said:


> **UPDATE 6 week Scan this morning**
> :happydance:
> 
> Well I guess that says it all really! Feel like I am on top of the world.
> Had the most incredibly nice sonographer who pointed out all the things they needed to see - its in the right place, has a yolk sac, fetal pole and most importantly a strong and regular heartbeat. I cried a lot when I saw the heart beating away, suddenly it's made it all very real for me. She said it was all perfectly normal and they couldn't see a reason for the pg not continuing but that it was still early stages. I was dated at 5w4d, but they said at this early stage a few days did not matter.
> 
> Also they gave me a little picture for my OH when he gets back after his 19hr flight tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all your support, it has made such a difference to me :hugs:


Oh honey, I am just sooooo happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Heres hoping you can relax a little now and start to enjoy your pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Rebaby said:


> glaciergirl said:
> 
> 
> **UPDATE 6 week Scan this morning**
> :happydance:
> 
> Well I guess that says it all really! Feel like I am on top of the world.
> Had the most incredibly nice sonographer who pointed out all the things they needed to see - its in the right place, has a yolk sac, fetal pole and most importantly a strong and regular heartbeat. I cried a lot when I saw the heart beating away, suddenly it's made it all very real for me. She said it was all perfectly normal and they couldn't see a reason for the pg not continuing but that it was still early stages. I was dated at 5w4d, but they said at this early stage a few days did not matter.
> 
> Also they gave me a little picture for my OH when he gets back after his 19hr flight tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all your support, it has made such a difference to me :hugs:
> 
> Wonderful news! :happydance: Congratulations, i am so pleased for you.
> 
> Mine isn't until 2pm and i already feel sick with nerves :sick:Click to expand...

Hey rebaby

Just want to wish you luck and let you know i will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

annmariecrisp said:


> mumatmadhouse said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> sorry to hear of your loss.
> regarding the early scan they will be looking for sac, fetal pole and heartbeat. BUT at this early stage of pregnancy every bean develops at their own pace so please dont worry to much if there is no heartbeat yet. Lots of ladies have scans at 6wks and see hb and lots don't but still go on to catch up. I hope I havent freaked you out I just dont want you to worry to much as there generally isn't loads to see early on. Good luck and H&H9 months
> 
> Hi,
> I live in sussex too! but am only just 5 weeks...am terrified as I mc in dec last year and had a little spotting after sex yesterday....doc said that can happen as it disrupts the cervix....so have told OH that he's not allowed near me until at least 7 weeks!! hehe!
> I have my scan booked for the 12th March at Eastbourne DGH xx nice to see someone local :) xxClick to expand...

Hi hun,
Lovely to see someone from round here:thumbup: I wouldnt worry too much about the bleeding, it is very normal after sex as it can irritate things. My poor dh has gone from being jumped on constantly whilst ttc to getting nothing, except cuddles,lol. 
Feel free to pm me if you like:hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

Thank you for all the good wishes, was lovely to know so many people were thinking of us and sending us positive thoughts :hugs:

I am delighted to say that we had a wonderful experience too- baby was clearly visible, is measuring 6 weeks and we could see and hear the heart beating away :cloud9:

It was such a relief to see an actual baby rather than an empty sac that i cried with relief, and when she played us the heartbeat it was amazing, OH and i couldn't stop smiling, even Toby thought it was all really good fun :D

I don't think i'll ever _not_ worry, but it does feel like an enormous sense of relief to know that it's all looking great so far :thumbup:


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi....I am so happy for you :happydance: congratulations!! I am hoping that my scan goes like that too! :) fx 
Love am xxx


----------



## glaciergirl

Rebaby said:


> Thank you for all the good wishes, was lovely to know so many people were thinking of us and sending us positive thoughts :hugs:
> 
> I am delighted to say that we had a wonderful experience too- baby was clearly visible, is measuring 6 weeks and we could see and hear the heart beating away :cloud9:
> 
> It was such a relief to see an actual baby rather than an empty sac that i cried with relief, and when she played us the heartbeat it was amazing, OH and i couldn't stop smiling, even Toby thought it was all really good fun :D
> 
> I don't think i'll ever _not_ worry, but it does feel like an enormous sense of relief to know that it's all looking great so far :thumbup:

:happydance:

Woohoo!! Well done and excellent news. It is amazing to actually have a positive experience during a scan. This is a good day for us both :hugs:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Rebaby said:


> Thank you for all the good wishes, was lovely to know so many people were thinking of us and sending us positive thoughts :hugs:
> 
> I am delighted to say that we had a wonderful experience too- baby was clearly visible, is measuring 6 weeks and we could see and hear the heart beating away :cloud9:
> 
> It was such a relief to see an actual baby rather than an empty sac that i cried with relief, and when she played us the heartbeat it was amazing, OH and i couldn't stop smiling, even Toby thought it was all really good fun :D
> 
> I don't think i'll ever _not_ worry, but it does feel like an enormous sense of relief to know that it's all looking great so far :thumbup:

WOW!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Excellent news hun. 2 great scans in one day, such fantastic news.
Heres hoping you can start to relax a bit now too:hugs:


----------



## BlueFairy

Wow that's excellent news for both of you...that's great! :happydance:

I'm going to try and get an early scan tomorrow as after my mc I've been really worried about everything. 

You can both look forward to a happy healthy pregnancy, it must be such a relief! :cloud9:

:hugs: to the both of you!


----------



## Pippin

Fantastic to hear you both had good experiences and a little baby in there. Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## bluejoyx

Hi, I am so pleased for you both!!! I have my scan on Friday and hope i am as lucky as you both x


----------



## fides

awwww, congrats to you both!!! Excellent news!


----------



## mami2karina

Yay! I'm so happy for you! I hope and pray that everything goes great with your pregnancy hun!


----------

